# good shrimp



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

Does anyone know a good site/ store where bee, cherry or japonica shrimp are sold?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Try these sites...
http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php, http://www.petshrimp.com/buyshrimp.html, http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts
Also where are you from? some other member might be located near you and might beable to help you out.


----------



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

Thanxs for the help! The azgardens had the japonica for 300 bucks less than my lfs! And i live in ATL Ga if anyone knows any good lfses in the area plaese let me know!


----------

